# Violin and piano piece with middle eastern influence?



## Pedro Ramos (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering if someone could help me find a piece for violin and piano (preferably from the 20th century until today) where one can detect clear middle eastern influences.

Thank you all for your help


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The melodic ideas in pianist-composer Fazil Say's compositions are said draw upon Turkish folk music & folklore (in the tradition of Bartok, Enescu, and others). Here's a clip to his 1997 Violin Sonata:






There's also an early 1987 work, entitled "Schwarze Hymnen" or "Black Hymns" for violin and piano, which Say composed at aged 16:

https://www.worldcat.org/title/blac...n-fur-violine-und-klavier-1987/oclc/959227539

However, if you are looking to perform a work to a predominantly Muslim audience, you should read up on the troubles that Say has had in his native country for having insulted Islam.


----------

